# Tyco Rare and Unseen



## slotnut

Ok so Rj has post many of the Rare and unusually seen Tyco Slotcars. 

Post any and all u have . We would love to see them. I have only one Tyco S and wish I had added more over the years. Someday...


----------



## RjAFX

Now that's the way ya do it....I like that Vette.


----------



## slotnut

Just a few more.


----------



## GT40

slotnut
Well done Im glad you started a thread on Tyco's.
I never get tired of learning about the HO Slot Car guided missiles.
I don't think any other brand had a better tire selection.
It's a war around here between the Tyco's and the AFX guys.
Thanks for sharing your cars and pictures.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

I've been trying to upload a photo to photobucket of my maybe one&only TYCO, that may kinda be rare. Bloody photobucket has to act up all the time.


----------



## asennafan

I don't have many Tyco but they really knew how to make a good looking open wheel car. 








[/URL]


----------



## RjAFX

Ok photopucket is now working. I'll post my one and most likely only kinda, maybe rare TYCO....Might be I one or two others that are almost rare, but I'll give others a chance to post pictures instead of posting all of them at once.

believe it or not, that is un-used, stored in a Plano 5315 doubled sided 48 slot plastic case.


----------



## alpink

senna fan, I am a drag race guy, but I really, really like that PINK car!

Rj, that particular #3 is highly sought after. it is the only one with #3 on the front fender.


----------



## RjAFX

alpink said:


> senna fan, I am a drag race guy, but I really, really like that PINK car!
> 
> Rj, that particular #3 is highly sought after. it is the only one with #3 on the front fender.


pink al ...... I thought it might be, only because I have a half dozen without the 3 on the fender.


----------



## vickers83

What makes the 3 car rare is the front air dam, That car was set only...:wave:


----------



## Rick Carter

I have 3 different versions of the Earnhardt with the airdam, in the hand deco stage with different sponsor stickers.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick Carter said:


> I have 3 different versions of the Earnhardt with the airdam, in the hand deco stage with different sponsor stickers.


I have an Earnhardt car without the 3 on the fender with an airdam, and a few without the fender 3 and without airdam.


----------



## Rick Carter

Rj,

Are they hand deco versions (tape and stickers) or silk screen?


----------



## mainframe

I have one of the variations of the #8 nite glow super cliff hangers Corvette.


----------



## RjAFX

Rick Carter said:


> Rj,
> 
> Are they hand deco versions (tape and stickers) or silk screen?


All unused factory cars that I bought 18 plus years ago. I can't see how any home brew car's could be called rare, they'd just be home brew car's.

See photo a few post's up.


----------



## slotnut

The Earnhardt cars are factory. I have with and without #3 on fender and Airdams .


----------



## Rick Carter

What are you inferring to by saying cars are homemade?


----------



## RjAFX

Rick Carter said:


> What are you inferring to by saying cars are homemade?


If an item is not decorated and sold by the company that makes and sells the body. It is not a factory original. If someone takes a factory built, and sold car, repaints it, strips it, and add's decoration's that did not come on the car, or in an attempt to copy a factory car I would call it "Homemade". That's to include whether they did the work, in their garage, shop, backyard, at a friends house, at their place of enployment, or at any other location.


----------



## Rick Carter

Yes, that's a "homemade" car in terms of one not being made at the factory and/or by Tyco but you threw me off in your previous response because there wasn't a question or statement about a replica or custom of some sort.


----------



## alpink

" I'm SO confused!"
Vinny Barbarino


----------



## RjAFX

I guess I know so little of TYCO car's, even of the few Stock Car's I have. I did not know that TYCO made the EARNHARDT black Goodwrench #3 stock car with "stickers" on it. So, I thought you were asking me if these car's were original or if someone put stickers or decals on them. The #3 Goodwrench car's I have do not have stickers on them.

I may not have understood the question because I'm running back and forth from the garage. I'm cleaning my 2015 KIA Forte5 EX. It's pearl white with the black interior. It is not 100% stock because I have installed a fUll 3M clear bra, 20% tint film all around, and bolted on a set of MB MeshX wheels with 225/45X17" tires. I also put in a full size spare tire, as well as the needed jack and tools. I have added no numbers or stickers. I have heard through the "rice" network if I put some stickers on I'll gain up to 14hp. Also heard if I add a big fart can muffler that sounds like a mosquito on crack I could gain as much as 27hp.


----------



## asennafan

Rj- I think what Rick is speaking of are his pre-production Tyco prototypes, basically test shot bodies that the Tyco factory mocked up with decals and paint, not custom ones somebody else did.


----------



## RjAFX

asennafan said:


> Rj- I think what Rick is speaking of are his pre-production Tyco prototypes, basically test shot bodies that the Tyco factory mocked up with decals and paint, not custom ones somebody else did.


I thought he was asking me if these were 100% factory cars or something someone did up in the backroom. I know nothing of TYCO mock ups.


PS: I'm still not gonna add any stickers, or a fart can muffler to my Forte5.......lol.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep, what HE said - LOL !
Ya know, if Bob Beers can call himself "Mr. Aurora", I think Rick Carter should call himself- "Mr. Tyco" --- he sure has some collection of Rare Ones !


----------



## RjAFX

Mr.T. ?


----------



## alpink

bling bling


----------



## Rick Carter

LOL Triple R3!


----------



## fordcowboy

I think the 3 is from a kmart set fcb


----------



## slotnut

*Rarely seen*

Ok let me see if i can present some more Rarely seen Tyco cars.


----------



## asennafan

Nice, really like the 57's.


----------



## RjAFX

I have to dig it out to double check, but I'll guess the rest of the Earnhardt set is 100% there and never removed from the package, and just as mint as the car. Sounds like a good one to sell.


----------



## slotnut

*Rare and unseen*

Ok lets see whatelse i can show.


----------



## mr_aurora

Here are a couple of TYCO factory stickered cars prior to actually making the production one. These are not home made but ones used by R+D to develop the actual car. Note the one with the thicker pillar posts is actually a modified matchbox or hotwheels also made by TYCO so R+D had unlimited resources.


----------



## rdm95

Love this body no matter what form of law enforcement hangs their badge or shield on it. Especially if it's Dirty Harry.. Go ahead punk, make my day! The Fire Chief was the better looking of all of them.. IMHO


----------



## slotnut

Oh yeah Rdm I with ya brorher that is a sweet car .


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Question on the first page theirs a yellow flamed chevy,its great looking i have a few but i assumed in the same range their was a fluorescent yellow with red flames #53 in tyco book its set as 1 in rarity i thought this one was a 3 or are we just showing beautiful cars here that cars still a beaut.


----------



## slotnut

Johnny both cars cask a out are both equally rare as #1 and although u see more of them recently hey are still very rare and hard to find.


----------



## RjAFX

Is this for real .... or close to it?


----------



## 70ss

Could be rare. But not original from tyco.
Back in the day someone got ahold of original molds and tampo's for some of the tyco line. 
If I recall they were selling from overseas. The #3 original was either painted blue over black body or molded in blue.
The green plastic used to make these was very brittle. Most are painted blue to resemble the original tyco.
They also made the chrome plated ones. I've seen the Miller car #3 Lumina and the Days of thunder cars sold as original tyco .


----------



## tomhocars

*Earnhardt scam*

This was a made up car by a coupleof guys from Singapore.They called themselves ACTION TOYZ.They came to The Super Bowl Show and pulled off a major scam.They came with the green Earnhardt,chrome Days of Thunder cars,and some Indy cars.I dont remember what.It was like a feeding frenzy.They claimed they were never released and they weren't.They were never factory released byTyco.I dont rember the price,but they were at least $100 each.No deals at all.I'll bet they took in $20,000.00.Dont drop one because it will surely will break.


----------



## Rick Carter

Tom,

Those cats are still around. He's "thetinyloft" on Ebay. I didn't make it to the show last month unfortunately. I'll catch up with you at the Superbowl Show!


----------



## tgallaway

wow, I have heard a couple different stories on these green cars and the chrome ones.
nice to hear more about them. you can never be to careful.
thanks Guys.

Tom Gallaway


----------



## hifisapi

RjAFX said:


> Ok photopucket is now working. I'll post my one and most likely only kinda, maybe rare TYCO....Might be I one or two others that are almost rare, but I'll give others a chance to post pictures instead of posting all of them at once.
> 
> believe it or not, that is un-used, stored in a Plano 5315 doubled sided 48 slot plastic case.


While I have a few of these, I consider them less collectible because they are the wrong body style. Earnhardt was running a Chevy lumina at the time an this is a Pontiac grand prix body.


----------



## vickers83

HiFi, Thats the Tyco Lumiac body. By detailing the 3 grills differently you could make it look like a Pontiac Grand Prix or the Chevy Lumina!


----------



## RjAFX

It's the car Tyco made so that's what it is..I can't do nothing about it, matters not to me.


----------



## rdm95

A rear wing swap will be done because the body on the left has much better 66's ..


----------



## hifisapi

vickers83 said:


> HiFi, Thats the Tyco Lumiac body. By detailing the 3 grills differently you could make it look like a Pontiac Grand Prix or the Chevy Lumina!


I don't follow you, its molded as a Pontiac.


----------



## RjAFX

"LUMIAC" or Luminac


----------



## mainframe

Speaking of Pontiac, There was an uncatalogued Firebird that used the 1982 paint scheme. I'm not sure how rare it is. Does anyone know any more about this car? I am assuming it originally had a L-HP7 chassis, there was one of these cars in a 1980's JCPenny Empire 1000 set on eBay a few days ago.


----------



## hifisapi

mainframe said:


> Speaking of Pontiac, There was an uncatalogued Firebird that used the 1982 paint scheme. I'm not sure how rare it is. Does anyone know any more about this car? I am assuming it originally had a L-HP7 chassis, there was one of these cars in a 1980's JCPenny Empire 1000 set on eBay a few days ago.


that's interesting. too bad its the body with the gigantic front wheel wells. I dread those, but this is still a very collectable car indeed.


----------



## rdm95

I'll have to check for sure, but I think I have one of those..


----------



## hifisapi

The '78 firebird/trans am with the small wheel wells is one of my favorite tyco
slot cars. The only thing negative about it is the lack of rear view mirrors.


----------



## mainframe

The Camaro was another Tyco body type that had small to large wheel wells like the Firebird. It is a shame many of the later paint schemes of these cars don't seem to have a small wheel well version, but on the bright side it adds another dimension to collecting trying to find both versions for the ones that do.

Below are some U-Turn Camaros


----------



## hefer

Did they ever make any of those Camaros with small wheel wells? I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## hifisapi

hefer said:


> Did they ever make any of those Camaros with small wheel wells? I don't think I've ever seen one.


I don't know about those, but I do know one of the '78 Camaros that came both ways and that was the red IROC Z28 #12. The version with small wheel wells exists but its harder to find/much rarer than the large wheel well version.


----------



## mainframe

So far, I have found 2 of the 1978-1979 Curvehuggers had small wheel well (sww) versions of the Camaro.










This one is one of the variations of the red #12 Z28, I believe that there are sww versions of both of the versions with Z28 and Camaro 










The camaro below is a large wheel well version. It was released around the same time as the cars above, so there may be a sww version.


----------



## RjAFX

Cool cars Gents ... I don't go junk'n with my Wife and youngest Daughter, but I asked them to buy every slot car they come across....maybe some will be found in the SouthWest...


----------



## hefer

mainframe said:


> So far, I have found 2 of the 1978-1979 Curvehuggers had small wheel well (sww) versions of the Camaro.


So...there are some out there! I just cannot get past those big wheel wells. I love the body style. I put a lot into how a car sits on a chassis.

All Show...No Go
Hefer


----------



## slotcardan

..........


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's kinda sad that TYCO did that. That type of "cheaping out" really had to cause a major dip in sales. My guess is the money saved probably ended up to be far less than what they lost by fudging the wheel wells on the normal cars. I know for sure I would have been turned off by them.


----------



## RjAFX

slotcarman12078 said:


> It's kinda sad that TYCO did that. That type of "cheaping out" really had to cause a major dip in sales. My guess is the money saved probably ended up to be far less than what they lost by fudging the wheel wells on the normal cars. I know for sure I would have been turned off by them.


When one counts the beans....one has no time to care for the plant that grows them.


----------



## hifisapi

*It could be worse*

At least with the '78 firebirds and Camaros there are some versions with decent looking wheel wells. The '79 mustangs are all badly butchered with
absurdly large front wheel wells, so bad that the car doesn't look like a mustang. that really sucks.


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## mainframe

Those long wheelbase TCR cars are awesome. What did you use to fuse the elongated chassis and worm gear together?

During the brief time Command Control was on the market there were a handful of interesting variations to some of the Curvehugger bodies. Not very rare but a favorite of mine:


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## rdm95

Absolutely LOVE those Tyco Vans! Only one I don't have is the Seagulls Van and I've been chasing it for awhile.. There's one on eBay now but it's a little too much for this poor white boy ($149 B.I.N. price I believe)


----------



## tgallaway

wow Dan, those are cool. great job.

I wish I had those skills.
what did you use to band the cars in the boxes?

thanks Tom


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcardan said:


> traditionally AFX used a clear heat shrink band to hold the cars in the boxes.
> i did look for the correct heat shrink material and i found it was just really expensive and i needed to buy an entire roll of it which would sit around forever.
> 
> I used clear 3M tape, and i put 2 pieces back to back (glue side) together but i offset each piece to create a lap joint. Putting the lap joint together made the loop. I then trial and error figured out a good circumference. so i could slip the cars in and out and also loosely hold them in the boxes for display, once that was done i made 2 loops and popped them into the tabs in the boxes  simple and completes the look for display.


Glad food wrap is shrink wrap, or @ least can be used as such.. :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## Rick Carter

Coming soon (as I try to rotate the pictures)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That Mercer Auto is a cool building...like the contents too!!! RM


----------



## rdm95

Only one I've ever seen.. I wish I could find out some information about it..


----------



## Rich Dumas

I am told that this car is quite rare, in mint condition I have seen them go for $300. Sorry about the rear wheels!


----------



## RjAFX

That's a good look'n livery rare or not.


----------

